# Bisam/Biberratte



## mikew66 (1. Okt. 2010)

Hallo, 
habe seid heute Morgen eine Bisam o. Biberratte im Teich.Das Vieh scheint Tag u. Nacht aktiv zu sein. 
Habe heute Mittag alle Pflanzen aus dem Teich geholt,hoffe das sie wieder abhaut wenn sie keine 
Nahrung mehr im Teich findet.Meine Katze hatte sich auch schon ganz nah ran geschlichen, aber vor dem finalen Sprung 
den Schwanz eingezogen und ist abgehauen. Kennt einer von euch eine gute Methode (kein Gift) um das Vieh wieder loszuwerden? 
Danke im Voraus 
Gruß 
MIKE


----------



## Vechtaraner (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bisam/Biberratte*

Hallo Mike
Ich würde sie so oft wie möglich stören.
Eine Bisamratte ist zwar kein Marder aber so einen Gesellen hatten wir auf unseren Dachboden über Wochen(vor allem Nachts) am randalieren.
Eine Lebendfalle und die Katze brachten keinen Erfolg.Ein Radio tagsüber etwas lauter aufgedreht (Zeitschaltuhr alle 15Min für 5Min ein)und ein unregelmässig auf den Boden stampfen hat ihn aber dann doch dazu veranlasst sich ein neues Zuhause zu suchen.

Wenn deine Katze sich nicht traut,würde ich es einfach mal mit Lärm versuchen.
Gruß Juergen

PS: du musst ja nicht gleich eine Party daraus machen


----------



## Christine (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bisam/Biberratte*

Hi,

vielleicht findest Du hier etwas interessantes: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25924/?q=bisam


----------



## Matzl (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bisam/Biberratte*

Ich hätte da eine Kombolösung 

 

oder eine Lebendfalle

 

mfg


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bisam/Biberratte*

Hallo Mike,
hier kriegst Du nähere Infos...
http://www.lwk-niedersachsen.de/index.cfm/portal/6/nav/462/article/5639.html

Vielleicht dort mal anrufen und fragen, ob es für Euren Bereich auch einen entsprechenden "Bisämjäger" gibt.


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bisam/Biberratte*

Hallo,

unterschätzt die Zähne der Bisamratten nicht. Die Tierchen sind durchaus auch aggressiv und haben sehr, sehr kräftige Zähne. Hier zwei Bilder von unserem Hund Bruno. Er ist nicht klein (Dogge-Boxer Mischling) und sehr friedlich. An einem Tag hatte er das Pech zwischen einer Bisamratte und unserem Bach zu stehen. So schnell konnte er nicht schauen wie die Ratte an ihm hochgehüpft war und ihm das Ohr aufgeschlitzt hatte. Das Ohr war nicht nur angeritzt sondern komplett durchtrennt. Der größere Teil vom Ohr hing einfach weg und es hat noch und nöcher geblutet. Wir mussten zum Tierarzt und die Wunde wurde mehrfach geklammert. 

 

Der Tierarzt hat gemeint sowas sei keine Seltenheit, er würde Bisamratten ausweichen weil sie auch Menschen angreifen. Die Katzen laufen vor den Bisamratten übrigens alle davon.


----------



## Teicher (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bisam/Biberratte*

H'lo, 
 Kauf dir 'ne Steinschleuder, (die gibts in jeden Waffengeschäft) die dürfen auch jeder benützen, und brenn den oller Ratte eine druff.  Bei mir war vor kurzen 'ne Wühlmaus im Teich. Ich, Schleuder raus und auf ihn. Der ist nimmer gekommen.
msG, Jimmy


----------



## Digicat (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bisam/Biberratte*

Servus Jimmy

Du weißt aber schon das heute Welt-Tierschutztag ist 

Will keine Diskussion hier auslösen, wie man unliebsame Tiere aus seinem Garten verbannt ....

Ich würde immer eine Lebendfalle bevorzugen ..... wenn nötig mit profesioneller Hilfe ... wie auch der Rat von Eva-Maria in diese Richtung weist.

Auch Werner mit seinem Beispiel .... ich würde einen riesen Bogen um die Tiere machen und es Tierfängern überlassen ...


----------



## Teicher (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bisam/Biberratte*

Hi Helmut, Tut mir leid, habe nicht gewusst das welt tierschutz tag ist.  Mit "einer druff brennen" meinte ich nicht den Bisamratte umbringen.  Mit 'ne Steinschleuder geht das so-wie-so nicht glaube ich.  Ich habe nur gemeint, wenn er so was spürt, geht er dann von selbst. Gruß,Jimmy


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bisam/Biberratte*

Hallo,

ich hab das Gefühl dass sich Bisamratten nicht leicht stören und vertreiben lassen. Auf der anderen Seite vom Bach wird gerade ein Zaun gebaut. Die Pfosten dafür werden von einer lärmigen Ramme in den Boden geschlagen. Es nervt mich schon den ganzen Vormittag. Die Bisamratten hocken am Ufer und schauen interessiert zu. Vermutlich überlegen sie ob man die Ramme beissen kann.


----------

